# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Anyone know where I can get these hand rail bolts or similar?

## barrysumpter

Anyone know where I can get these hand rail bolts or similar?  Cooper Stairworks: Pre-Assembled Stairs and Stair Parts: Buy Zipbolt UT Rail Bolt  
Zipbolt Angled Rail Bolt (11.550) 
2 Pack with 1 - 5mm Driver
2 - 1" Wooden Plugs as well as installation instructions.  
Shipping to United States only.
$8.48 Plus Shipping + Applicable taxes

----------


## Renopa

Why not buy from that company?  I noticed they don't ship outside the USA but that's not a problem, just use this site US to OZ - Shipping to Australia it's run by an Aussie girl living in the USA, I used her services last year and she's fantastic with regular updates until your parcel is received.  The fee to re-ship the shoes I bought was $12 but these shoes weren't available in Australia anyway....and I got them on special due to being off-season, so in the end the total cost was less than original store price.  It was a win-win!!

----------


## barrysumpter

Thanks for the suggestion and the link. 
I'm calculating about $60 to $75 all up for $18 worth of hardware. 
Still looking in Australia for Hand Rail / Stair Bolt.

----------


## barrysumpter

information over load.
too much time researching making me eyes water.  http://zipboltonline.com.au/catalogs...=30&q=zipbolt# 
Milan answered the phone and had them in stock.
Ordered two double packs that had plugs and driver. 
5.5 hours of research

----------


## barrysumpter

Returned for more and ordered couple of straight fixed bolts packages with plugs.
For the balustrade to brickwork. 
And the rail bolt drill guide as I want to do this perfectly. 
He threw in the ratchet driver very useful for the stair rails. 
And a Slipfix Railbolt for some reason.   
Youtube has some really nice videos on how to use these.

----------

